# Toowoomba homebrewers get together



## benken25 (26/1/13)

Having met a few local all grain home brewers we are planning
on starting up a social club. We are planning a once a month meeting to discuss
all things home brewing. Just posting
this up here to gauge interest and meet more local brewers in the area. We are hoping for the first meeting to be held
in a few weeks’ time. If you are interested
we are open for suggestions on days/times on when to hold the meeting.


Cheers Ben


----------



## robv (26/1/13)

Hey Ben
As discussed I'm in.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

I'll be in too. Looking forward to tastings of both homebrewed and commercial beers and maybe some low key brewing challenges. I have a name in mind but you'll have to come along to find out.


----------



## potof4x (26/1/13)

Looking forward to it Ben. It's hard for me to pin down a time for me with the (no) work situation. I'll confess to getting a head start on the 'system war' that we are gonna do. brewing an all grain and a gluten free Bo pils in conjunction with spaced today.


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

earle said:


> I'll be in too. Looking forward to tastings of both homebrewed and commercial beers and maybe some low key brewing challenges. I have a name in mind but you'll have to come along to find out.


cant wait to find out the name you had in mind earle


potof4x said:


> Looking forward to it Ben. It's hard for me to pin down a time for me with the (no) work situation. I'll confess to getting a head start on the 'system war' that we are gonna do. brewing an all grain and a gluten free Bo pils in conjunction with spaced today.


nice mate getting a head start. not sure if im sold on the gluten free yet need to try a few more


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

Should say that even though Ben has mentioned all-grain, every type of brewer is welcome. I've only started AG quite recently.


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

earle said:


> Should say that even though Ben has mentioned all-grain, every type of brewer is welcome. I've only started AG quite recently.


yeah sorry should have mentioned any level home brewer is welcome


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

BenKen25 said:


> yeah sorry should have mentioned any level home brewer is welcome


Except homosexual nazi eskimo brewers. You've got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

earle said:


> Except homosexual nazi eskimo brewers. You've got to draw the line somewhere.


 :beerbang: :lol: best thing i have read today. They are the worst type of home brewer


----------



## BPH87 (26/1/13)

Count me in lads. No hefe though.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/1/13)

earle said:


> Except homosexual nazi eskimo brewers. You've got to draw the line somewhere.


Well that rules most of Toowoomba out then :lol: . I can say that because i was born and raised in toowoomba. Only a ginger can call another ginger ginger


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Well that rules most of Toowoomba out then :lol: . I can say that because i was born and raised in toowoomba. Only a ginger can call another ginger ginger


Just like only a ninja can sneak up on another ninja :lol:


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

BPH87 said:


> Count me in lads. No hefe though.


no filtered hefe


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Well that rules most of Toowoomba out then :lol: . I can say that because i was born and raised in toowoomba. Only a ginger can call another ginger ginger


im happy to be called a homosexual nazi but ill be dammed if im an eskimo  at least we are not trying for a millmerran hombrew club. I grew up in pittsworth


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

Anyway, what's people's preferences for a time - weeknight or weekend?


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

im thinking maybe saturday afternoon/ night or friday night


----------



## earle (26/1/13)

BenKen25 said:


> im thinking maybe saturday afternoon/ night or friday night


I think my vote would be for a Friday night.


----------



## scooza (26/1/13)

hi all, would be interested in sat arvo, fri night. still k&k but keen to meet others and broaden horizens!!


----------



## benken25 (26/1/13)

scooza said:


> hi all, would be interested in sat arvo, fri night. still k&k but keen to meet others and broaden horizens!!


sounds good scooza


----------



## leahy268 (27/1/13)

Would love to gents..

However with a new baby due in a few weeks and a 2 year old + the busiest time of the year for me with work I can't see me getting a chance.
Keep me on the list though cause once life settle down again a bit (suspect that won't be till sometime next year) I'd love to meet some fellow brewers.


----------



## earle (27/1/13)

leahy268 said:


> Would love to gents..
> 
> However with a new baby due in a few weeks and a 2 year old + the busiest time of the year for me with work I can't see me getting a chance.
> Keep me on the list though cause once life settle down again a bit (suspect that won't be till sometime next year) I'd love to meet some fellow brewers.


Yep, 2yo and nearly 4yo here. Keeps you on your toes. That's why my preference is for an evening get together, once the kids are in bed. Bit more full on for you though with a new addition, congrats.


----------



## Paul H (27/1/13)

earle said:


> Yep, 2yo and nearly 4yo here. Keeps you on your toes. That's why my preference is for an evening get together, once the kids are in bed. Bit more full on for you though with a new addition, congrats.


Don't you guys have women folk?


----------



## Jenno (27/1/13)

Hey Guys, 

I'm keen, count me in. Friday and Saturdays work best for me as well.

Cheers
Jenno


----------



## benken25 (27/1/13)

Glad so see a few interested people trying to work out a date now


----------



## leahy268 (27/1/13)

Paul H said:


> Don't you guys have women folk?


Have women folk..
However I'll let u tell my 8 month pregnant wife that I'm going out to drink beer and see some mates after she's looked after a boisterous toddler for the day..


----------



## RdeVjun (27/1/13)

Would be keen to participate and I'm in Twba most weekends, so then would be my preference, although officially I'd be an interloper.


----------



## Mearesy (28/1/13)

Id be keen as well guys. Saturdays are good. Im also planning a brew day / demo day at Toowoomba Homebrewers sometime soon (whenever pete pulls his finger out and organises it...)

Will be putting a brew down on Braumeister and stepping thru the process for all that are interested. Will keep you updated if it goes ahead ;-)


----------



## greggo (28/1/13)

Sounds good boys. count me in.


----------



## benken25 (28/1/13)

Sounds good guys how does friday night the 22nd sound?


----------



## benken25 (28/1/13)

Mearesy said:


> Id be keen as well guys. Saturdays are good. Im also planning a brew day / demo day at Toowoomba Homebrewers sometime soon (whenever pete pulls his finger out and organises it...)
> 
> Will be putting a brew down on Braumeister and stepping thru the process for all that are interested. Will keep you updated if it goes ahead ;-)


So your who pete has been talking about h34r: He really needs to break in his Braumeister


----------



## BPH87 (28/1/13)

Mearesy said:


> Id be keen as well guys. Saturdays are good. Im also planning a brew day / demo day at Toowoomba Homebrewers sometime soon (whenever pete pulls his finger out and organises it...)
> 
> Will be putting a brew down on Braumeister and stepping thru the process for all that are interested. Will keep you updated if it goes ahead ;-)


Hey Mearsy maybe we could integrate a brew day with your braumeister, and you could teach Pete to use his haha!


----------



## Mearesy (29/1/13)

Hopefully hes only been saying good things! Happy to have the BM involved in a brew day for sure. I'll see if I can get something going with Pete


----------



## benken25 (30/1/13)

Mearesy said:


> Hopefully hes only been saying good things! Happy to have the BM involved in a brew day for sure. I'll see if I can get something going with Pete


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## benken25 (30/1/13)

Sorry for the stuff around but the date has been moved to the 1st of march around 7pm


----------



## F1Pilot (1/2/13)

First post here and sounds like a good plan to me!
Me and 2 friends have invested in a new all grain setup, I'll try to post a pic here. 
Cheers fellas


----------



## F1Pilot (1/2/13)

This is during the build, it now has a controller box with switches for the pump and two heater elements.


----------



## F1Pilot (1/2/13)

Well....sorta worked, upside down is a good demo of the effect of homebrew I say.


----------



## potof4x (1/2/13)

F1Pilot said:


> Well....sorta worked, upside down is a good demo of the effect of homebrew I say.


Works for me, welcome aboard!


----------



## benken25 (1/2/13)

F1Pilot said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is during the build, it now has a controller box with switches for the pump and two heater elements.


Very jealous of your setup even if it is upside down. I bloody stoked with all the interest we are getting.


----------



## BPH87 (1/2/13)

F1Pilot said:


> First post here and sounds like a good plan to me!
> Me and 2 friends have invested in a new all grain setup, I'll try to post a pic here.
> Cheers fellas


Hey F1Pilot, welcome to the forum mate!

Your brew rig looks awesome! When are you planning the maiden run?


----------



## F1Pilot (4/2/13)

If the new element turns up, probably this weekend I'd say.


----------



## Beersuit (4/2/13)

Count me in guys. I'm keen but I need notice to get a of Friday night off. 
It would be good to push Pete finally break in his braumeister at some stage too.


----------



## benken25 (4/2/13)

Beersuit said:


> Count me in guys. I'm keen but I need notice to get a of Friday night off.
> It would be good to push Pete finally break in his braumeister at some stage too.


put aside friday the 1 of march mate. looks like there is a few up Pete about the braumeister


----------



## earle (17/2/13)

Ok, looks like Friday 1st of March at 7pm it is.

Bring a glass and a few beers to share. If you don't know where Ben's place is pm him for the address.

I'll start off a list so we have a better idea of numbers.

1 BenKen25
2 Earle
3 ...


----------



## Beersuit (17/2/13)

Ok, looks like Friday 1st of March at 7pm it is.

Bring a glass and a few beers to share. If you don't know where Ben's place is pm him for the address.

I'll start off a list so we have a better idea of numbers.

1 BenKen25
2 Earle
3 Beersuit
4...


----------



## potof4x (17/2/13)

Ok, looks like Friday 1st of March at 7pm it is.

Bring a glass and a few beers to share. If you don't know where Ben's place is pm him for the address.

I'll start off a list so we have a better idea of numbers.

1 BenKen25
2 Earle
3 Beersuit
4 Potof4x, somewhat dependent on my work situation


----------



## robv (21/2/13)

1 BenKen25
2 Earle
3 Beersuit
4 Potof4x, somewhat dependent on my work situation 
5.Robv


----------



## benken25 (22/2/13)

Only one week to go I better get my finger out make a bit of jerkey and clean the shed up


----------



## winkle (23/2/13)

Hopefully my mate Peter will turn up to this and stop ringing me up at work with questions


----------



## benken25 (23/2/13)

winkle said:


> Hopefully my mate Peter will turn up to this and stop ringing me up at work with questions


Just got off the phone to peter he is in sounds really keen to start ag brewing


----------



## BPH87 (24/2/13)

Ok, looks like Friday 1st of March at 7pm it is.

Bring a glass and a few beers to share. If you don't know where Ben's place is pm him for the address.

I'll start off a list so we have a better idea of numbers.

1. BenKen25
2. Earle
3. Beersuit
4. Potof4x, somewhat dependent on my work situation 
5. Robv
6. BPH87 - will bring a few kegs (saison, pale ale & brown ale)

Should be a great night!


----------



## benken25 (26/2/13)

Ok I have a cleaned up the shed. Hopefully its not raining to much. Pete for the lhbs is hoping to come. Should be a good night


----------



## Mearesy (26/2/13)

Hoping to make it there guys - a bit up in the air with work commitments.... but fingers crossed!

1. BenKen25
2. Earle
3. Beersuit
4. Potof4x, somewhat dependent on my work situation 
5. Robv
6. BPH87 - will bring a few kegs (saison, pale ale & brown ale)
7. Mearesy


----------



## greggo (27/2/13)

1. BenKen25
2. Earle
3. Beersuit
4. Potof4x, somewhat dependent on my work situation 
5. Robv
6. BPH87 - will bring a few kegs (saison, pale ale & brown ale)
7. Mearesy 
8. Greggo


----------



## benken25 (28/2/13)

Its good to see a few interested. Rain or not its going to be a good night. looking forward putting some names to faces


----------



## benken25 (3/3/13)

Well looks like we have a next meeting date for the 22nd of march not sure were it will be held yet. And our club name is Toow SOBA (toowoomba society of beer appreciation) thanks to everyone who came on friday night and braved the shit weather it was a great night.


----------



## Beersuit (4/3/13)

It was a very good night thanks for hosting it Ben. Really looking forward to the next one. Count me in.


----------



## earle (5/3/13)

Hey everyone. Just a reminder about Pete's beer tasting fundraiser for Relay for Life. Saturday 16th March at 3pm for $25 you get 5 beers, nibbles and a ticket in the lucky door prize at the Toowoomba Homebrewers shop. Tickets available at the shop or RSVP by phone beforehand on 4639 5277. Beers are Queensland ale, Irish stout, Indian pale ale, lcpa clone and pilsner.


----------



## potof4x (15/3/13)

Can almost definitely say I won't be able to make the next meeting 22/03/13. It may have finally dried up enough to get a start!

Any news yet for those that can attend on a venue?


----------



## benken25 (15/3/13)

potof4x said:


> Can almost definitely say I won't be able to make the next meeting 22/03/13. It may have finally dried up enough to get a start!
> 
> Any news yet for those that can attend on a venue?


To easy mate good luck with it. The next meeting will be held at Toowoomba Homebrew Supplies and anyone who didnt make the first one or is keen to join is more than welcome to turn up


----------



## earle (15/3/13)

Popped in and saw Pete today to buy my ticket for the Relay for Life fundraiser tomorrow afternoon and he showed me about upstairs. Looks like an awesome setting for club meetings.


----------



## Icewind (16/3/13)

So wanting to come to the get together today! That sort of went up in smoke when woken up at 1am by the sound of my SO and 4 yr old son rejecting the contents of last nights dinner. Woe is me!

That aside would be great to join up next time. I'm only really a level 2 kinda homebrewer (Temp control + kit + add hops and malt.), havn't got into AG or kegging yet on account of a) lack of funds b) lack of space c) lack of time because of NOT lack of kids . Can't complain too much though. SO decided to get me an SS500 Turbo late last year as anniversary gift. Maybe she'll get me a kegerator/equivalent this year. /crosses fingers.


----------



## benken25 (16/3/13)

Icewind said:


> So wanting to come to the get together today! That sort of went up in smoke when woken up at 1am by the sound of my SO and 4 yr old son rejecting the contents of last nights dinner. Woe is me!
> 
> That aside would be great to join up next time. I'm only really a level 2 kinda homebrewer (Temp control + kit + add hops and malt.), havn't got into AG or kegging yet on account of a) lack of funds B) lack of space c) lack of time because of NOT lack of kids . Can't complain too much though. SO decided to get me an SS500 Turbo late last year as anniversary gift. Maybe she'll get me a kegerator/equivalent this year. /crosses fingers.


More than welcome at the next meeting mate. Any level of brewer is welcome you can make some great beers using kit and bits. Not all ourt members are allgrain brewer. You SO sounds like a keeper B)


----------



## Beersuit (19/3/13)

Hi guys is this meeting still going ahead Friday night at Pete's shop? Cos if so we had better start counting numbers and loosely organizing something.


----------



## earle (19/3/13)

Yep, this Friday at 7pm at the Toowoomba homebrewers shop on James st. Like last time bring a glass, some beers to share and maybe something to snack on.

1. Earle


----------



## Beersuit (19/3/13)

Cool thanks Earle. Ill let Pete know. 

1. Earle
2. Beersuit bringing a keg


----------



## benken25 (19/3/13)

1. Earle
2. Beersuit bringing a keg
3. Benken25

Was talking to canadian dave today he wont be able to make it due to work comitments same as potof4x


----------



## Mearesy (19/3/13)

1. Earle
2. Beersuit bringing a keg
3. Benken25
4. Mearesy

Cant wait guys!


----------



## potof4x (20/3/13)

As Ben said I'll miss this one unfortunately. 
This might be a good time to remind about the 28/03/13 which is the cut off date for entries to the toowomba show homebrew comp. 
Enjoy the meeting and I'll catch youse when I can.


----------



## BPH87 (21/3/13)

Unfortunately I can't make this meeting lads, I have a megaton of study to do and we are still harvesting. 

Have a great night!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## benken25 (24/3/13)

Another good meeting on friday night thanks to all who turned up. Next meeting will be the 12th of april at toowoomba home brewers.


----------



## earle (26/3/13)

Don't forget to get your entries in for the toowoomba show brew comp. doesn't cost much but would be good to supporting so we don't lose it. Entries close Thursday, I dropped mine off today and they were the only ones so far.


----------



## benken25 (27/3/13)

Plan on droping mine off tomorrow.


----------



## Beersuit (5/4/13)

Just a reminder about the meeting on next Friday night at Toowoomba home brewers. Should be a good night again. Will see if we get a few more numbers this time round.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (8/4/13)

Beersuit said:


> Just a reminder about the meeting on next Friday night at Toowoomba home brewers. Should be a good night again. Will see if we get a few more numbers this time round.


is that this friday 12th April? I have a mate up there that would like to go., cheers Ned


----------



## Beersuit (8/4/13)

Yep that's right Ned. This Friday night at 7pm up stairs of the Toowoomba home brewers shop. 
He is more than welcome to attend if you want to pass the word on.


----------



## benken25 (8/4/13)

Nedasaurus1 said:


> is that this friday 12th April? I have a mate up there that would like to go., cheers Ned


As beersuite said your mate is more than welcome to come along


----------



## benken25 (8/4/13)

Also for friday night bring a chair if you want (we need to sort out some stools) some beers and nibblies to share. I will start a list so we have an idea of numbers

1.Benken25


----------



## Beersuit (8/4/13)

1.Benken25
2.Beersuit will bring something along as per usual.


----------



## earle (8/4/13)

1.Benken25
2.Beersuit will bring something along as per usual.
3. Earle


----------



## rick1111082 (8/4/13)

1.Benken25
2.Beersuit will bring something along as per usual.
3. Earle
4. rick1111082


----------



## BPH87 (8/4/13)

1.Benken25
2.Beersuit will bring something along as per usual.
3. Earle
4. rick1111082
5. BPH87


----------



## Wal05 (11/4/13)

G'day Fellas,

I have been in touch with Pete about coming to the meeting tomorrow night. Just wondering what I am expected to bring along, beer, food etc.??

Cheers

Wal


----------



## Beersuit (11/4/13)

Hi Wal. Bring a couple of beers to share. There is no seating there as yet so a bar stool if you don't want to remain standing for a few hours.


----------



## Wal05 (13/4/13)

Thanks guys for a great night, it was good fun meeting up with a good bunch of blokes who share a similar interest. It was good to try a variety of different beers, all of which tasted great. I'm looking forward to future meetings and learning more about tasting and making good beers. Thanks to Earle for running the meeting and to Pete for hosting the meeting.


----------



## benken25 (14/4/13)

Wal05 said:


> Thanks guys for a great night, it was good fun meeting up with a good bunch of blokes who share a similar interest. It was good to try a variety of different beers, all of which tasted great. I'm looking forward to future meetings and learning more about tasting and making good beers. Thanks to Earle for running the meeting and to Pete for hosting the meeting.


Glad you had a great night mate. Earle does a good (sometimes hard) job of keeping things on track


----------



## benken25 (25/4/13)

Just a reminder that the next meeting is on friday the 3rd of may at toowoomba home brewers. we will be tastings and rating some commercial pale ales to get us ready for our first mini comp. As agreeded at the last meetig it will cost $10 per person for the beer tasting. We need a list of people who are attending to know how much beer to get i'll start it off

1.Benken25


----------



## Beersuit (25/4/13)

1.Benken25
2. Beersuit


----------



## earle (26/4/13)

1.Benken25
2. Beersuit
3. Earle


----------



## rick1111082 (28/4/13)

1.Benken25
2. Beersuit
3. Earle
4. Rick1111082


----------



## earle (30/4/13)

Just a bump for the meeting this Friday night. We really need to know numbers for getting the beers for the tasting.

At the last meeting we decided to have keg and food rosters but didnt come up with a roster so for this Friday night we'll just do the same as the previous meetings, everyone bring some beers and food to share.


----------



## potof4x (1/5/13)

Hey guys, going to miss this one unfortunately, out of town for the weekend. Have a good one all the same. Cheers


----------



## potof4x (1/5/13)

Hey guys, going to miss this one unfortunately, out of town for the weekend. Have a good one all the same. Cheers


----------



## Wal05 (1/5/13)

G'day Fellas,

I too will be out for this Friday night. I'm not real happy about it either - was looking forward to hitting a few Pale Ales. Have a good one, I look forward to hearing all about it.

Cheers

Wal.


----------



## Mearesy (1/5/13)

1.Benken25
2. Beersuit
3. Earle
4. Rick1111082
5. Mearesy


mmm Pale Ales


----------



## benken25 (1/5/13)

potof4x said:


> Hey guys, going to miss this one unfortunately, out of town for the weekend. Have a good one all the same. Cheers


All good mate Have a good one



Wal05 said:


> G'day Fellas,
> 
> I too will be out for this Friday night. I'm not real happy about it either - was looking forward to hitting a few Pale Ales. Have a good one, I look forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> ...


Thats no good mate. See you at the next one


----------



## benken25 (1/5/13)

After a couple of QA taste tests i will drop the keg of harvest saison into pete tomorrow. Pete also said he will have an irish red on nitro on for the meeting aswell. Im looking forward to it


----------



## Mearesy (2/5/13)

mmm nitro sounds good!


----------



## benken25 (2/5/13)

Mearesy said:


> mmm nitro sounds good!


yeah sounds bloody nice. I will also bring acouple of bottles or raunchbier and pumpkin ale to get some feedback


----------



## earle (2/5/13)

Does sound good. Picked up most of the commercial beers for the tasting today. Will get the last English pale ales tomorrow. Just a reminder to all coming to please bring the $10 each as agreed.


----------

